# MG METRO



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

so I have always had a love for 80s and 90s cars for me these were the best era for cars with many cool sport edition cars on the market where car makers were thinking of performance cars for the mass market including the mk1 Audi tt which was out in 1998 .so I thought why not start showing some of these great cars on the channel when the opportunity comes up. So this is the second edition of this which features a friends mg metro which he has had for a few years and and was a barn find which he got it back on the road and is such a cool car If you have a cool car from the 80s-90s and feel its a retro hero please contact me so we can get it on the channel @carchris82 on Instagram or email me on [email protected]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A few I owned back in the 80s/90s mk1 Astra GTE series 1 and 2 RS turbo and Escort cosworth also had a Mk2 Golf GTI, 16v Fiesta XR2 Calibra 16v corrado g60 and BMW 325 coupe, yes I am that old lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not forget theTTs I have had the roadster from new 21 years now and the qS I’ve had since 2008


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mate they are some awesome cars would loved to have done a vid on them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chrisj82 said:


> Mate they are some awesome cars would loved to have done a vid on them


Still got the TTs but they might be a bit new


----------

